

New Report Looks at Trends in Mobile Continuous Integration - awilson820
https://ship.io/the-state-of-mobile-development-ios-vs-android-in-2015/

======
timrosenblatt
Is "more frequent commits" really a good thing?

------
amberkaplan
Great stuff!

